# Meet my crowntail betta!



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

This is Tito! he is a male CT! :-D









Hope you like him!


----------



## LilMermaidGirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Cute. Kinda looks like my crowntail but mine has a white body with blue fins.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

loveee his color!


----------



## Sloth (Jun 8, 2009)

He is very cute.
I am going to go get a new little betta for myself this morning.
I'm so excited.


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

very pretty! ohh, everyday there's several people introducing their new bettas it makes me want another so bad but i need money


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I may look for another tomorrow.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, he is very pretty! I cant wait to get another...


----------



## WickedKelpie (Aug 9, 2009)

He's really pretty. ;D

Cool name too.


----------

